# Amish shed move



## HarryJM (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## jmkasunich (Jul 5, 2020)

Wow!  I guess the old adage is true:  "Many hands make light work"


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 5, 2020)

How many Amish to move a Bridgeport?      And did you notice some show offs walking backward?


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 5, 2020)

That is an amazing bit of coordination. They're about a dozen reasons that that move could have gone wrong. I will have to salute whoever made that work

Randy


----------



## GL (Jul 5, 2020)

Very cool. Community spirit in action. And goes to prove, if you weld enough handles on a tank, it’s portable.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jul 5, 2020)

Amazing feat of cooperation and coordination!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7milesup (Jul 6, 2020)

That is just crazy.  We live right down the road from an Amish community.  Good people.


----------



## Pops (Jul 6, 2020)

I’ve heard about the Amish people doing some amazing things. And now I see the video!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jul 6, 2020)

Around here the Amish means, 10-12 kids, laundry on the line all year long and horsesh*t everywhere


----------



## ddickey (Jul 6, 2020)

7milesup said:


> That is just crazy.  We live right down the road from an Amish community.  Good people.


Menonites too. Thorp.


----------



## finsruskw (Jul 6, 2020)

Lay Hold......……...HEAVE!!


----------

